# It works



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm going through my gear and finding some old lures. Some of them worked and it's really obvious. This badonkadonk is an example of something that worked. Makes me wonder why I haven't thrown one in a really long time...?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Jack and bluefish magnets. Really cheap at WallyMart.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Because we are tackle whores. I have about $15k worth of tackle and use the same 3 lures and catch fish. I’ll have a huge lot of lures and gear for sale soon.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because we are tackle whores. I have about $15k worth of tackle and use the same 3 lures and catch fish. I’ll have a huge lot of lures and gear for sale soon.


I donated mine to a kids program. I now have just 3 Plano storage boxes. One surface, one divers and one for soft plastic/terminal tackle. And your right...about 9 total different lures.


----------

